# Possible New Trailer- 230Rs Or 250Rs True Weights



## DH Drifter (Apr 12, 2012)

I fell in love with a friends 230RS. Great space and very usable front section. I purchased a new truck for towing a hard sided TT and have learned more than I wanted to know about how much payload affects what I can safely tow. Specs for TV are 2012 Ford F150 Supercrew with GVRW #7350, Payload of #1500lbs, 9300 Max Trailer Weight.

I am looking at trailers in the 5000 to 6000lbs range figuring a max trailer weight of 7000lbs. My thoughts are that this is very doable with the truck I have, though I would be getting right at at 1500lb payload and GVRW . I would be about 1000lbs under the GCVWR of 15100.

Anyone towing either one of these with similar set up?

Also, I am hoping someone may post a real world weight for these trailers as they are ready to go out the door, not the "dry weight". Dealer showed me stickers that said the delivery weight and this weight was as the trailer left the factory with all the options installed.

I am really trying to nail down total weight and tongue weight for these two trailers. I may have to opt for the Keystone Passport line (ultralight trailers) if this is too much. Any help appreciated!

Thanks,

DH


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

First off, I've never actually weighed ours, so I can't answer the specifics of that question.

Our 2011 250RS "shipping weight" of 5,915 is listed as 550 lbs. more than the 230RS, and 50 lbs. more hitch weight (640 vs 590). BUT, the 230RS has about 530 lbs. MORE carrying capacity because of the toy-hauler design.

Our TV is a '08 Toyota Tundra 5.7L SR5 double-cab 4X4. Payload is 1,580 and tow capacity is 10,200 (under the old ratings, 9,800 under the new). Our usual loadout is the 2 of us, dog, and about 300 lbs. of gear in the bed. It's equipped with a 1K/10K Equalizer WD/sway hitch and remote-controlled AirLift airbags. The bags were a "luxury" addition I put on to reduce the harmonic "bucking" we periodically come across on concrete-sectioned Wisconsin and Iowa roads we frequently travel, and also improves the ability to conduct short-hauls without the WD bars all set up.

IMO your truck is PLENTY to handle either trailer. Subjectively, ours is perfectly capable and VERY stable, so much so that the DW, who preferred to leave most driving to me, is very comfortable and confident driving this combination on even winding and hilly 2 lane rural highways.

Hope this helps. Regards, BGood


----------



## DH Drifter (Apr 12, 2012)

This is exactly what I am looking for. They are both great trailers and would fit my needs. I appreciate how solid they feel and having a buddy with the same brand will help when I have to ask "So how does this....??"

It would be interesting to know if someone has weighed the trailers. Once guy with a different brand said the weight was off by a thousand pounds. I am assuming that manufacture put the door stamp as dry weight only, no options.

I am trying to make the right decision to be safe. There will be times I might be 100lbs over the gvrw with other friends and hunting dogs, but I think it will be ok.

Anyone else?

thanks,

DH


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I always tell friends when they are looking - look at what the GVWR is on the trailer..... and base their truck needs off of that as dry weights do not mean a whole lot .. and reality is most end up filling their trailers to near the max weight it can handle.


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

There's a similar thread here, wherein KTMRacer found his 2011 298RE to be within 25 lbs. of advertised weight.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

You have good timing with your question as I just returned from picking up a 2012 230rs from Holman Motors. First AWESOME experience with Holman's. I stayed the night there. They set it all up and helped this newbie out with all the testing and hitching it up the proper way. 
The weight was also my biggest concern. If you look at the specs on Keystones website. The weights vary greatly from year to year for the 230rs. For a 2012 230RS they say dry ship is 5354lb. Tongue at 590lb. 
I just weighed at local CAT scales. My "dry and empty" weight was 5580lb. With a calculated tongue weight 620lbs. BUT it weighed my Q7 at 800lbs heavier than it's advertised curb weight. Take me and stuff out of the equation. The scale is either heavy a couple hundred or advertised weights are much too low. All I know is it pulls and stops nice and I got 14.3mpg bringing it home.

The trailer is great,_well it will be after a few mods_







. I would recommend it. Let me know if you want anything else specific.


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

cdawrld said:


> You have good timing with your question as I just returned from picking up a 2012 230rs from Holman Motors. First AWESOME experience with Holman's. I stayed the night there. They set it all up and helped this newbie out with all the testing and hitching it up the proper way.
> The weight was also my biggest concern. If you look at the specs on Keystones website. The weights vary greatly from year to year for the 230rs. For a 2012 230RS they say dry ship is 5354lb. Tongue at 590lb.
> I just weighed at local CAT scales. My "dry and empty" weight was 5580lb. With a calculated tongue weight 620lbs. BUT it weighed my Q7 at 800lbs heavier than it's advertised curb weight. Take me and stuff out of the equation. The scale is either heavy a couple hundred or advertised weights are much too low. All I know is it pulls and stops nice and I got 14.3mpg bringing it home.
> 
> ...


Curious cdawrld...did your new trailer have a battery, 2 propane tanks on it or any liquid in any tanks?


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

W.E.BGood said:


> You have good timing with your question as I just returned from picking up a 2012 230rs from Holman Motors. First AWESOME experience with Holman's. I stayed the night there. They set it all up and helped this newbie out with all the testing and hitching it up the proper way.
> The weight was also my biggest concern. If you look at the specs on Keystones website. The weights vary greatly from year to year for the 230rs. For a 2012 230RS they say dry ship is 5354lb. Tongue at 590lb.
> I just weighed at local CAT scales. My "dry and empty" weight was 5580lb. With a calculated tongue weight 620lbs. BUT it weighed my Q7 at 800lbs heavier than it's advertised curb weight. Take me and stuff out of the equation. The scale is either heavy a couple hundred or advertised weights are much too low. All I know is it pulls and stops nice and I got 14.3mpg bringing it home.
> 
> ...


Curious cdawrld...did your new trailer have a battery, 2 propane tanks on it or any liquid in any tanks?
[/quote]
Yes... battery plus 1 full and 90% full propane. All tanks just drained to get accurate "dry" weight.


----------



## DH Drifter (Apr 12, 2012)

I wish that dealership was closer to Oregon. I a am seriously considering a monster road trip to buy from them. Somewhere I read of a person saving 5K by doing the drive. Could be an experience. I think your weight looks right with propane and two batteries. From the factory the weight only include base plus options. Thanks for the response.

DH


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

cdawrld said:


> You have good timing with your question as I just returned from picking up a 2012 230rs from Holman Motors. First AWESOME experience with Holman's. I stayed the night there. They set it all up and helped this newbie out with all the testing and hitching it up the proper way.
> The weight was also my biggest concern. If you look at the specs on Keystones website. The weights vary greatly from year to year for the 230rs. For a 2012 230RS they say dry ship is 5354lb. Tongue at 590lb.
> I just weighed at local CAT scales. My "dry and empty" weight was 5580lb. With a calculated tongue weight 620lbs. BUT it weighed my Q7 at 800lbs heavier than it's advertised curb weight. Take me and stuff out of the equation. The scale is either heavy a couple hundred or advertised weights are much too low. All I know is it pulls and stops nice and I got 14.3mpg bringing it home.
> 
> ...


Curious cdawrld...did your new trailer have a battery, 2 propane tanks on it or any liquid in any tanks?
[/quote]
Yes... battery plus 1 full and 90% full propane. All tanks just drained to get accurate "dry" weight.
[/quote]
I weighed the tanks at 108lbs(54x2) and the battery at 34. Total 142lbs. Left one tank on. So tongue weight should be at or below spec of 590lb. 
I retract the idea the CAT scale was wrong and it looks like Keystones scale is close enough.


----------

